# Securing hailong max battery to frame?



## Laissez (Dec 30, 2020)

So I have year 2014 Cube acid bike and I'm wondering how should I secure Hailong Max battery to frame. Bottle cage mounts doesn't match the battery base holes. Any ideas to securely mount the battery?

Battery and battery frame:















Bike:









Downtube:


----------



## blcman (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm using this on my converted bike. Real solid mount.









Triple Bob Water Bottle Positionable Mount Brackets


The Triple Bob allows you to install frame-mounted battery packs on bicycle frames without water bottle mounts. Find out more.




www.electrifybike.com




What motor system are you going to use?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

The position mounting brackets or you can cut short lengths of 1/8" to 4/32" rod that fit in the slot full length and use strong twist ties. You still have to get one screw in the bottle cage holder to prevent the battery from spinning. I have drilled a new hole through the metal part of the battery holder as well.


----------



## Laissez (Dec 30, 2020)

blcman said:


> I'm using this on my converted bike. Real solid mount.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BBS02, that triple bob looks good solution. It's just a bit expensive over 40€ with postage.


PierreR said:


> The position mounting brackets or you can cut short lengths of 1/8" to 4/32" rod that fit in the slot full length and use strong twist ties. You still have to get one screw in the bottle cage holder to prevent the battery from spinning. I have drilled a new hole through the metal part of the battery holder as well.


Yeah metal rod sounds like a good idea. Maybe I'll get slab of aluminum try to make something out of it.


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

Laissez said:


> BBS02, that triple bob looks good solution. It's just a bit expensive over 40€ with postage.
> 
> Yeah metal rod sounds like a good idea. Maybe I'll get slab of aluminum try to make something out of it.


Jezz on a re-read I meant 5/32" and Zip ties.


----------



## Laissez (Dec 30, 2020)

PierreR said:


> Jezz on a re-read I meant 5/32" and Zip ties.


Care to post picture of your mounting solution? What kind of rods you mean?


----------



## PierreR (May 17, 2012)

I hope this works ok. Not to good at this and this is a new format. If the picture transfers the rod has rusted a bit but the zip tie goes around the rod, through the slot and around the down tube and tightens.


----------

